# Atlas turn-out question.



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Is it just me or are they crap?

I had to replace all the black wheels on my box-cars to silver ones just to run over the points.

Is this common for everyone?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Brik-el checkout this thread. :thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11177


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't have problems with mine and I know that one of my father's friends uses them almost exclusively on this MASSIVE layout. There are nicer, more expensive versions out there, but you're the only one that can judge if the added expense is worth it.

I've probably got about 40 or so on my layout. Make sure to check them with a track gauge as the only problems I have had were when one of the rails had gotten out of gauge (maybe a quality issue, or maybe just wear/tear - either way once I fixed the track width and verified with the gauge, the problems went away.


----------

